# Need some advice please on what to do?



## terrilhb (Aug 5, 2012)

Well my puppies do so well protecting the goats inside the fence. But outside not so well. My girls escaped last night. Got a frantic call from our son they were out. I did not freak cause he was here and the puppies(almost 7 months and they love the goats). Well was I wrong. The goats were out but the puppies would not come out of the gate. Any ideas on how to fix this? They are great but for some reason they will not come out. Is there something I can do to teach them it is ok to come out if the goats get out. My son said they sat barking at the girls at the gate. But would not come out.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 5, 2012)

I've never had an LGD (5 so far in 10 yrs) that would willingly leave the pen / pasture they were in.   One we had to use knock out drugs on to take him to the vet.

That's why I never understand when people say their LGD's go wandering....mine won't leave at all, much less on their own.

I personally see it as a good thing.  Don't teach the dogs it's ok to leave, esp. if they're going to be intact.  Keep the goats in.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Aug 6, 2012)

Does the gate lead off your property? Or is the gate in a fenced area on your own propery where the dogs are safe from being hit by cars or shot by neighbors? 



			
				Roll farms said:
			
		

> I personally see it as a good thing.  Don't teach the dogs it's ok to leave, esp. if they're going to be intact.  Keep the goats in.


Yes, I think is better not to have everyone "escape."    Most LGDs are not really good at "herding" stock, so there is not much they can do when their stock escapes from the area they are guarding.


----------



## terrilhb (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you both. Both dogs are neutered. I am glad to know they should not leave. I was kind of worried. I could not believe when my son called and said they were out. The girls have never gotten out. Not sure how they opened the gate. The bucks now they are great escape artists. Especially when the girls are in heat. LOL. I will not worry then if it is normal. I just was not sure. I can not believe how good they are doing they will only be 7 months old on the 12th of this month. The goats gate opens onto our property. Here is a pic of them now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am very proud of them.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Aug 6, 2012)

Such sweet puppy faces!

Today our "Spartacus" is 8 years old...He is such a good fellow!! In a bit we are going to the Feed Store to have him pick out a new dog toy for his birthday. And he does choose what he wants!  He is very smart!

Here he is at 5 weeks old...






And here he is "guarding" the chickens.






My husband said "This is what he is really saying....."






He is so happy when he gets to pick out his new Birthday toys






I love dogs!!


----------

